# NSW Supreme Court Rules E-Bikes, Scooters as 'Motorcycles'



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Bugger me dead - here in Canada we're going through Bill C-61, which seeks to impose Orwellian 'copyright protection'. Seems the Commonwealth is going the way of Homeland Security


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Lexus said:


> Glad I live in a county with FREEDOM ...
> 
> The EV Bike CHEETA that I posted about can be ridden on the street with out a license


Electric bicycles are fine here:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443296291&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true


----------

